# is it possible to lose 7% bf in 8 weeks.



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

hi

as the title says can i lose 7% bf in 8 weeks.

im 37 i have a current bf of 17% and i weigh 83 kg thats about 13st 1 - 2 and im 5' 7"

currently im eating 2267 cals

protien 252g

fat 67g

carbs 155g

all food no supps

training 4 day split.

30 mins cardio after each work out.

daily activity lorry driver delivering washing machines and bulk furniture heavy lifting.

any more info needed please ask.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i know a few lads who lost 7% in 6 weeks, although they did contract HIV


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Ive no idea but theres no harm in trying!


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

lol does this mean no then.


----------



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

might get a bit harder once ur close to the 10% mark but should be possible if you aim for a 1,000 kcal deficit daily


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

I think even on like 1200cals or so you;d struggle to lose that much bf in that space of time mate.


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

so any idea of what a reasonable time scale is.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Hit the DNP mate, that'll shift it


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

J.Smith said:


> I think even on like 1200cals or so you;d struggle to lose that much bf in that space of time mate.


with my job dont think i would survive the day running 1200cals im getting the shakes now on 2267.


----------



## pyn888 (Jan 15, 2012)

i'd like to see it be achieved but i would very very unlikely in such a short space of time, even with clen, t3, dnp etc it is very unlikely


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Very possible in my opinion.

If it was me I would drop kcals to around 1800.

Shorten rest time and increase intensity of lifting - continue with your cardio after lifting

HIT cardio on non weight days

No cheat days, strict diet.

If assisted you could even drop kcals even lower in my opinion.

This will be tough but either way, 7% or not you will be closer to your goal.

I have been doing this for nearly two weeks and lost 3% so far, but I'm sure it will slow down as I get closer to 8% which is my goal


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

8 weeks is not important im just trying to set some kind of goal looks like i will try for more 12 weeks then

what do u recommend clen, t3, t4, etc.


----------



## OGG (May 18, 2011)

Whats the hurry dude? are you going on holiday or sumit? If you just pop some caffine caps in the mornings and do your cardio daily (boring but nessasary)

you might give your weight loss the kick it needs. You are not fat so dont worry:thumb:


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

roberts1974 said:


> 8 weeks is not important im just trying to set some kind of goal looks like i will try for more 12 weeks then
> 
> what do u recommend clen, t3, t4, etc.


If there is no deadline then yes, it would be better to give yourself longer. In my experience, slower weight loss = less muscle loss

I find ECA great pre HIT cardio


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

its defo possible if you are commited to it ... why 8 weeks by the way...


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

OGG said:


> Whats the hurry dude? are you going on holiday or sumit? If you just pop some caffine caps in the mornings and do your cardio daily (boring but nessasary)
> 
> you might give your weight loss the kick it needs. You are not fat so dont worry:thumb:


no hurry mate just trying to set some goals and lean up before i start clean bulk with ass.

didnt want to bulk on top of the fat.


----------



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

to go from 17% bf to 10% bf at 184 lbs (13 stone 2) would require you to lose 14 lbs of just fat, and be 170 lbs with 152 lbs of lean mass before and after.


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

ok just been through my diet plan and managed to drop it down to 1838cals.

protien 194g

fat 52g

carbs 142g

i think i could manage my daily ativity with out to many probs on this.


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks guys will let you know how it goes.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

roberts1974 said:


> no hurry mate just trying to set some goals and lean up before i start clean bulk with ass.
> 
> didnt want to bulk on top of the fat.


when you use AAS you can lose weight as well and better this way as it spares more muscle - but it is all diet dependant


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

Rq355 said:


> when you use AAS you can lose weight as well and better this way as it spares more muscle - but it is all diet dependant


so u think i should try to do this whist on cycle?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

roberts1974 said:


> no hurry mate just trying to set some goals and lean up before i start clean bulk with ass.
> 
> didnt want to bulk on top of the fat.


most people do, whats your stats at the moment and what are you hoping to get to after aas

edit: what cycle you looking at

am not the most clued up on here but your better off using AAS when cutting due to the AAS being muscle sparing


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

Rq355 said:


> most people do, whats your stats at the moment and what are you hoping to get to after aas


well at the min im 13st 2 with 17% bf wanted to be around 13-14st with about 10% bf for now.

i was looking at doin decatest 500, 200mg deca, 200mg test decanoate, 100mg test cyp


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

without AAS you will lose a bit of muscle, but would say cut on your cycle and add in things like t3,clen maybe even dnp

but do more research on above a dont mean to be rude buddy but you dont seem to know too much on effects of on cycle Look at the above things research them in depth and maybe add them to your cycle run them all together and youll come out lean and ripped :thumb:


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

cool will look into clen and t3, t4 etc cheers


----------



## Paco_pix (Feb 8, 2012)

DNP is your friend. A friend of mine lost a lot in just two weeks, from 13% to a 7-8%.


----------



## shaneh23 (Mar 16, 2011)

roberts1974 said:


> hi
> 
> as the title says can i lose 7% bf in 8 weeks.
> 
> ...


Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but if you're 17% bf and 83kg or 182 pounds. 0.17 X 182 = 30.94 pounds of bodyfat we'll just say 31 pounds.

If you keep a 500 calorie deficit everyday that's 3500 a week and you should lose about a pound of bodyfat a week.

In 8 weeks you would have 24 pound of bodyfat should you manage to keep this up. You'd also weigh 174 pounds so 24 into 174 = 13.7 % bodyfat

I'd imagine it will take you at least 4 months to hit 10/11 percent.

The only way to achieve this though is to keep a calorie deficit of 500 - 1000 max calories. Calculate your Daily Metabloic Rate and count cals the same as you've been counting protein, fats, carbs and you'll reach your goals just not as quick as you hoped for though I feel.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

If you can I would do it over 12 weeks the body is under less stress and you are more likely to keep any loss. I have cut up quickly for a show and felt that crap I never competed so slow is always the way to go in my book


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

its only been 5 days but every time i eat 10-15 mins later im staving is this common

when dieting or should i increase my cals alittle bit.


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

roberts1974 said:


> its only been 5 days but every time i eat 10-15 mins later im staving is this common
> 
> when dieting or should i increase my cals alittle bit.


anyone


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

roberts1974 said:


> anyone


There is me........hang in there mate,stick to the diet NO cheats and keep your eyes on your goals and not the fridge.....


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

roberts1974 said:


> with my job dont think i would survive the day running 1200cals im getting the shakes now on 2267.


yes its possible, not with them shakes though.

as the lads have already said i guess its down to what your bf% is ATM


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Being hungry means your prob burning fat, Although being hungry and not on AAS prob means your burning muscle and fat, this is lowering your BMR, Not ideal, I say test and t3 are your friends.

As far as DNP ive never actually witnessed the magic people talk about in fat loss, Id like to see soem though if anyon ehas links to any journals etc??


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks almost a week in

so saturday i will take measurements

To see how things are going

Def feel leaner no strengh loss as yet

So see what the tape and calipers have got to say


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

hi measured myself today i havent lost any muscle size this week

lost 4lbs in weight and 2% bf i took this measurement three times to ensure it was correct.

been hungry as hell all week, but its not affecting train as yet

had a good week training with 3 hours of cardio thrown in.

well happy with results this week ive stuck to diet and havent swayed once even tho everytime

i opened the fridge i wanted to eat everything in it.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

good effort mate stick at it!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

fell like i should maybe ask this here rather than start a new thread but is there a theoretical "max" of fat that can be lost in a day? just take a stupid scenario... say your on test ( or some other assistance) you eat a thousand calories less than maintenance but do **** loads of cardio... talking thousands of calories burned, what does your body do?


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

weighed in this morning and took measurements.

lost another 2 pounds and about 1% bf this brings me down to 14%.

abs are becoming visable happydays.

now weighing 12st 10 so a total loss of 6 lbs in two weeks ive also lost about 1/8 of an inch around my arms

1" around my waist and just over 1/8 around my cheast.

started taking eca yesterday to help with the constant hunger which def helps but training on them is somthing else

i thought my heart was going to bounce of my ribs and out of my throat.

also order deca test cycle today going to start that next weekend still runing on around 1800 cals to start with

then will prob jump up to about 3500 and see how it goes from there.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Good going mate! Keep at it, what does the eca do for the hunger?


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

ad53ggz said:


> Good going mate! Keep at it, what does the eca do for the hunger?


it supresses it where its got eph in it.

i used the chesteze combo thats on here

1x chesteze

3x proplus

1x 75mg asprin


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

diet slipped a little bit today the missus came home from tesco with a big fat leg of lamb all i could smell for about 1 and a half hours was

this leg of lamb cooking so i caved and had roast with the missus and kids.

so extra session of cardio this week sh*t happens back on it again regimental style for the next three weeks.

cant wait for the testdeca to get here been thinking about all day.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ah well mate back on it! Nice food probably helped break up the routine


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Just do fasted cardio 6 days this week. It'll work if you cut down right.. Honestly I think you can lose 5 or 6 pounds in a week if you are doing it right with the right drugs. Keep protein near 300 and do everything right it'll work.


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

well pi$$ed off today. well the day strated really good got all my gear hcg, decatest, nolva, clomid and aromasin.

Put it all on the side in my kitchen ready to put into the medicine cabinet turned round boom smash. knocked 20ml

vial of decatest 500 of the side all over the floor no more decatest. really fcuked my day up ive been well pi$$ed the whole day.

GUTTED


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

weighed in today lost another 4 lbs only 1% bf starting to lose abit of size know so got some more decatest

after my little accident pinned that yesterday no pip today so this should help with the muscle loss going to up my cals next week in the form of protien to

see if i can make some lean gains.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

if you were 100% bodyfat, you could make it to 93% I reckon, I also reckon im just winding you up because I have no idea

kbye.


----------

